# Tuesday's Report - Limits!



## Capt LG Boyd (Apr 3, 2015)

We had light Southeast winds and a slight incoming tide this morning. Trout bite was good and customers caught their limits fishing slicks and under birds. Down South lures in light colors are still getting it done.

Trout bite should should continue to be good through the rest of August and into September. I've got Wed 24th, Fri 26th and Mon 29th available. Give me a call to book a trip and let's go catch some fish!!

Single anglers If you find yourself wanting to fish but can't get anyone to commit to going with you give us a call. We keep a waiting list and on days when we aren't booked and weather looks good we will send out a group text message the day before. First 3 to respond get the spots. We charge $175 per person for these trips

*** If sending a text message please send it to: 
281-924-5588.

Or call:
409-770-3567

www.qualityfishingguides.com

Email @ [email protected]

YouTube @ Quality Fishing Guides 





Like us on Facebook @ Quality Fishing Guides

Follow us on Instagram @ Capt LG Boyd

Proudly sponsored by:
Simms
www.simmsfishing.com
Mojo Sportswear
www.mojo-gear.com
Laser Marine
www.lasermarine.com
HookSpit Fishing Gear
www.hookspit.com
Down South Lures
www.downsouthlures.com
McClain Trailers
www.mcclaintrailers.com
Yeti
www.yeticoolers.com
Rapala
www.rapala.com


----------



## Ray Tigre (Jul 13, 2016)

Hoping to join you all soon on a singles trip.


----------

